# Eastern Seaboard ideas/offers 7/26-8/11



## jpsmit (Jun 30, 2013)

My wife and I will be starting our summer vacation from Atlanta on July 26. However, we live in Toronto will need to be home August 11ish. MY wife is thinking of a few days in Charleston to see the Coastal Living Dream Home and or Savanah. I am thinking about places like Cape Cod. Any ideas or suggestions? There is just two of us, we are flexible, and yes, if you have something available in that <broad> geographic range I would love to hear. thanks all! Cheers!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you driving or flying?


----------



## jpsmit (Jun 30, 2013)

We are driving - and, I wasn't completely clear. In a perfect TUG world, I would be able to find a full week for the last week - 7-10 or 4-11 August and we would cobble something together for the week of July 26-3. (which frankly could involve a hotel and/or dropping in on a friend in North Carolina. Thanks again all!


----------

